# Bucs Superbowl Win



## Cthulhu (Jan 29, 2003)

One thing bugging me about the Bucs win:  not enough people giving their offense any credit.  Yes, their defense performed extremely well...but they always do.  What about their three *offensive* touchdowns?  What about Pittman's 100+ yards of rushing?  Jurevicious's big receptions?  McCardell's ability to clear his coverage for touchdown TDs?  Keyshawn Johnson's  adjustment to catch that underthrown pass?

Cthulhu
grumpy, sick, and done ranting


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 29, 2003)

Well then, *Big Props* to the Buccaneers and their offense. They certainly did step up on Super Sunday... :cheers:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 30, 2003)

True dat, True dat!!!


----------

